# Desktop Wont turn on



## lordace (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,

I am having a very unique problem with my desktop. I will try to be as detailed as possible, if you have any further questions or would need further clarification please let me know. I am not an expert in building computers so please dont use crazy terms :0)

I purchased all the parts to built my brand new baby. Long story short, I built it worked perfectly installed windows vista 64 bit. Downloaded all the updates and everything was going perfectly. Until I tried to plug my head phone into the front part of the case (Thermaltake Armor 6000). I have no idea what happened but when I tried to plug in the head phones the desktop turned OFF :0( . 

The first thing I did was remove the head phones and try to turn it on again, and guess what... it didn't work. The wierd thing is that when I turn on the power supply a light on the mother board comes on. But nothing else. I even went and purchased a new case and connected the front thing (where the power button/reset/audio and mic are at) thinking that might have burned out. I also verified that all the connection where correct, again and that they where not loose. 

Since then I have not tried nothing, please if anyone knows what in the world is going with this thing or has any suggestions that I should do to see if something is wrong please let me know. Thank you for your help.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds like something shorted out. ive done this a few times lol it happens . try turning it off pressing front power button a few times. switching it on from powerpack and off a couple of times . then turn it on then turn it on then press power on front let us know what happends


----------



## lordace (Feb 4, 2009)

drew,

I tried it and nothing, I have repeated it several times. Is there anything else that you can think of. Also if there is anything that you think I shorted (motherboard, memory, hard drive) let me know I can still change them.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

nothing from top of my head is the powerpack still working as my mates paacked in other day any of the fans spin round then stop how about when you turn on the power from rear does the keyboard lights flash. could possibly be that. hard drives and memory not working wont stop a pc coming on. you could leave them out totaly and it would turn on just not run lol i done this once pmsl tiredness sucks i forget alsorts

so next to try is the power supply (powerpack) if you have another spare change it over then once you get back someone else may be able to help the more you can test and whittle down the cause the quiker we can help you sort this porblem mate 

hope its an easy fix for you 

drew


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like a wire may have broke loose from the power switch. Try taking the front cover off of your case and checking the connections. If you are getting power to the Board but cannot turn the unit on then it sounds like there is power going from the PSU to the system but without the activation to turn it on from the power switch.

Jones


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

When you power on, do any of the fans spin? The PSU fan, CPU heatsink fan and/or any other fans?

An easier way to check the front-panel power switch is to trace the 2 wires back to the motherboard and remove the connectors from the mobo pins, then carefully short the 2 pins momentarily with a piece of wire or a screwdriver blade. If the PC starts, then you have a faulty power switch. To definitely confirm this, try wiring the 'Reset' button to the 'On/Off' mobo pins - i.e. temporarily use the reset switch as the power button.

Also, if the PC switched off when headphones were inserted, try removing the front-panel headphone socket connectors from the mobo, then powering on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

disconnect the top connections and see if it posts


----------

